# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Mỹ 10 ngày qua 5 thành phố !!!

## linh781

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MỸ 10 NGÀY
LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS - WASHINGTON D.C - PHILADELPHIA - NEW YORK
Thời Gian: 10 NGÀY/ 09 ĐÊM - Phương Tiện: MÁY BAY


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - TAIPEI - LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (ĂN CHIỀU)*



*Trưa*: Đoàn tập trung tại *Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài.* Hướng dẫn viên (HDV) đón và hướng dẫn Quý khách làm thủ tục check-in. Bắt đầu *Tour du lịch Mỹ 10 ngày*.Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi *Taipei*. Đến *Taipei*, đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến đi*Los Angeles.*Do chênh lệch múi giờ. Đoàn đến *Los Angeles* vào cùng ngày (giờ địa phương).Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.Xe đưa đoàn đi *Las Vegas*. Ăn chiều tại nhà hàng địa phương.Đến *Las Vegas*, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*
NGÀY 02: LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - LAKE MEAD (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*

Nếu quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi *Grand Canyon*, xin vui lòng báo trước với HDV 1 ngày để đăng ký mua vé riêng.



Ăn sáng tại khách sạn,Sau bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan *đập thủy điện Hoover* lớn nhất nước Mỹ và hồ nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới *Lake Mead*. Đây là đập thủy điện cung cấp điện cho cả *bang Neveda* và dẫn nước tưới tiêu cho 7 bang miền Tây Hoa Kỳ.Đoàn trở về* Las Vegas* ăn trưa và tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại* outlet factory lớn nhất thành phố*.Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng.*20:00*: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc hoành tráng, hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: *New York - New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island…*Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa trong *Khách sạn Bellagio*, tham quan những *dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian* mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, , ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 400km trên *đỉnh khách sạn Luxury..*. *Xem Show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước.* Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngòai ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình*Show Jubille hòanh tráng* (vé tự túc, giá vé: 100usd và phải đăng ký trước).Đòan trở vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.Nghỉ đêm tại *khách sạn Strastophere 4** hoặc tương đương.


*
NGÀY 03: DU LỊCH MỸ - LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*


Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành về *Los Angeles.*Đến *Los Angeles,* đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau bữa trưa, tự do mua sắm hàng tiêu dùng tại *siêu thị Walmart, Costco…*Ăn chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.Khách sạn* Huntington Beach 3** hoặc tương đương.

*
NGÀY 04: HOLLYWOOD - UNIVERSAL STUDIO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*


Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Sau bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành tham quan *Beverly Hill* - nơi tọa lạc những căn hộ lộng lẫy của những ngôi sao trong làng giải trí Mỹ và những cửa hàng thời trang đắt tiền:Tham quan *Đại Lộ Danh Vọng (Hollywood Walk of Fame)* - nơi lưu danh những ngôi sao nổi tiếng có đóng góp lớn trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ.Tham quan* Nhà hát Dolby (Nhà hát Kodak cũ)* - nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oscar danh giá hành năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ.Tham quan *Nhà hát Trung Hoa* - nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường.Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Chiều đoàn tham quan* Phim trường Universal:* Xem Nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe Tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường, nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng: Kingkong…thưởng thức trích đoạn *“ Under Water World”,* Quý khách tự do tham gia *các trò chơi cảm giác: “ Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”.*Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.Trở về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*
NGÀY 05: LOS ANGELES - WASHINGTON D.C (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*




Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi *Washington D.C.* Ăn trưa bằng thức ăn nhanh trên máy bay. Đoàn đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn chiều và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*Khách sạn Chase Suit Inn 3* (Virginia)* hoặc tương đương.


*
NGÀY 06: DU LỊCH MỸ - WASHINGTON D.C (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*




Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Đoàn tham quan *Washington D.C:*Tham quan *Nhà Trắng(chụp ảnh bên ngoài)* - Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống Hoa Kỳ, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia.*Điện Capitol* - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ.*Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln* - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công xóa bỏ chế độ nô lệ và thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ.*Black wall - Bức tường đen.**Đài tưởng niệm Washington* (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba.*Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ* - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới.*Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson* - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Việt Nam.Tham quan* Hồ Tidal Basin* - Nơi trồng hơn 3.000 gốc hoa Anh Đào giống Nhật Bản.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.Buổi chiều quý khách thỏa thích mua sắm tại *Trung tâm thương mại Pentagon City.*


*
NGÀY 07: WASHINGTON D.C - PHILADELPHIA - NEWYORK (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*



Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi* Philadelphia*. Đến nơi*Đến Philadelphia,* đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:*Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ.**Tham quan Chuông tự do* - Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của Dinh Độc Lập. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia mỗi năm có hơn 10 triệu lượt khách viếng thăm trong đó có cả Nguyên thủ Quốc gia các nước.*Đoàn tham quan Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall)* - Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ. Nơi đây cũng chính là trụ sở của *Lưỡng viện Quốc hội Mỹ thời kỳ non trẻ.*Đoàn dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành đi *New York.*Đến *New York*, đoàn tham quan*Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller* - Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền.*Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue* - Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.*Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square)* - Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của *New York.*Đoàn ăn tối tại *nhà hàng Việt Nam* và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.Nghỉ đêm tại *khách sạn Crown Plaza 3* (New Jersey)* hoặc tương đương.


*
NGÀY 08: DU LỊCH MỸ - NEW YORK - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)

*


Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Tiếp tục với chuyến *du lịch Mỹ*.Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành tham quan *thành phố New York* với những địa danh nổi tiếng:Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan *Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do - Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.**Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero* - Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9.*Phố tài chính Wall Street* - Nơi tọa lạc của *sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New Yor*k và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của *phố Wall* ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu.Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Việt Nam.Sau khi ăn xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay đi* Los Angeles* để nối chuyến về Việt Nam kết thúc chương trình tham quan nước Mỹ.Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại *New York* có thể tách đoàn tại đây.Đoàn đến* Los Angeles*, Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại *California* có thể tách đoàn tại đây.


*
NGÀY 09: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI (TRÊN MÁY BAY)
*



*01:30*: Máy bay cất cánh từ *Los Angeles* về *Đài Bắc.*Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.


*
NGÀY 10: TAIPEI - HÀ NỘI
*



Sáng: Đến *Taipei*, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về* Hà Nội.*Đến *Sân bay Nội Bài.* Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.Kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch Mỹ 10 ngày*. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


*GIÁ TOUR MỸ TRỌN GÓI:* *76.900.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH**
GIÁ TOUR MỸ KHUYẾN MÃI: 69.900.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
(Liên hệ Mrs.Linh: 0914926198)

web: www.tourmy.dulichvietnam.com.vn

*

----------

